

EZTV slowly recovers from Swedish Police raid - butwhy
http://torrentfreak.com/eztv-slowly-recovers-swedish-police-raid-141211

======
throwaway9361
Fascinating, I didn't know that EZTV had its own site, I always got their
content via pirate bay because it was mostly among the top seeded stuff.

My sincere thanks to the Swedish police for letting me know where to get my
torrents now in a wonderful example of the Streisand effect!

